# FR: phrases coordonnées - répétition du pronom sujet ?



## Avignonaddict

Hello

I have a style question. Is it better to say

_Je vous remercie et *j'*attends votre réponse avec impatience.
_
or
_
Je vous remercie et attends votre réponse avec impatience._

The second sounds more natural in English, but I have a feeling the first one is better French.

Can you tell me?

Thank you

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread about the repetition of the auxiliary.


----------



## elanari

[…]
Personnaly, I prefer the second. But both are correct.


----------



## Blancheneige

[…]
Both options are possible in writing, but the first one would sound better in conversation.


----------



## elanari

I agree with Blancheneige, the first one sounds better in an oral conversation but in a wrote one, the second is better (to me).


----------



## Divertido

J'ai toujours cru que les pronoms étaient obligatoires et on doit les utiliser chaque fois qu'on utilise un verbe. Pourtant, l'autre jour, je lisais un article dans le bulletin de mon collège. Il était écrit par une assistante francaise, qui quittait au collège. Dans ce article, elle avait écrit: _je suis allé et ai commencé à..._ Est-ce que c'est correct? On peut exclure le pronom?

Je suis désolé pour mon français!


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

oui, c'est acceptable.

M.H.


----------



## Drechuin

Divertido said:


> On peut exclure le pronom?



Le pronom n'est pas vraiment exclu. On utilise juste le pronom personnel _je_ pour les deux verbes (même principe que dans la phrase _Le chien ronge un os et boit de l'eau_).
C'est adapté au langage soutenu.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais même que c'est plus du langage soutenu qu'autre chose.
En langage commun, on aura tendance à répéter le pronom.


----------



## lordterrin

Hello,

In the following sentence, do I need to repeat the _ils_ before each verb, or is it implied that I am still talking about _ils_?

Quand les enfants arrivent à l’école, ils ôtent leurs chaussures, nettoient vers une heure, et depuis, rangent la salle de classe avant de commencer apprendre.

*or*

Quand les enfants arrivent à l’école, ils ôtent leurs chaussures, *ils* nettoient vers une heure, et depuis, *ils* rangent la salle de classe avant de commencer apprendre.


----------



## Marie74

[…]

Then, according to me, you don't need to repeat ils before each verb. I would say:

Quand les enfants arrivent à l'école, ils ôtent leurs chaussures, [font le ménage vers une heure], puis rangent la salle de classe avant de commencer les apprentissages / les leçons / les cours.

Let me know.


----------



## Fred_C

lordterrin said:


> In the following sentence, do I need to repeat the _ils_ before each verb, or is it implied that I am still talking about _ils_?


 Hi,
you can do both.
If you want to omit the "ils", it is safer to do it only in written French, because the "ent" ending helps disambiguating.
In speech, the ending is not pronounced, and there might be cases where the sentence would be hard to understand.


----------



## Ninner

Bonsoir!

Quand les sujets de deux phrases coordonnées ont le même référent, faut-il le reprendre dans la seconde phrase?

Au seizième et dix-septième siècle, des Finnois qui avaient quitté leur patrie à cause des mauvaises conditions de vie s’installèrent dans les grandes forêts désertes des deux côtés de la frontière suédo-norvégienne, et brûlèrent la forêt pour cultiver du seigle dans les cendres.

Cette phrase, est-elle correcte, ou faut-il dire "et *ils* brûlèrent la forêt..."?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles : _et brûlèrent_ ou _et *ils* brûlèrent_.

(Par contre, il faut écrire _Au*x* XVIe et XVIIe siècle*s*…_)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Ninner et bienvenue sur le forum !

Les deux sont possibles (avec et sans reprise du sujet).
Peut-être y a-t-il une légère nuance entre les deux formulations :

- ils s'installèrent et ils brûlèrent --> les deux actions se succèdent dans le temps sans lien particulier entre-elles

- Ils s'installèrent et brûlèrent --> c'est la deuxième action qui prime sur la première, la première est là plus pour le contexte.


----------



## unepetitecanarde

When listing actions such as 'He puts on his clothes, goes to school, eats lunch, returns home and watches tv', do you need to put 'il' each time when you translate this into french?

Which is correct?
a) Il met ses vetements, va au college, prend le dejeuner, retourne a la maison et regarde la tele.

OR

b) Il met ses vetements, il va au college, il prends le dejeuner, il retourne a la maison et il regarde la tele.

Please correct anything necessary as I am only a beginner at french.

Thank you


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome to the forum, unepetitecanarde.

I think the flow of a) is much smoother. 
That's what I would use.

PS: Don't forget the accents in French.


----------



## janpol

Les deux phrases sont correctes mais je préfère la première.


----------



## Nicomon

Je réanime à nouveau ce fil, vers lequel un autre fil m'a menée.

Pour ajouter le lien vers cette page de BDL - qui comprend plusieurs exemples : Reprise ou omission du pronom personnel sujet. 





> Lorsqu'un pronom personnel est le sujet de plusieurs verbes qui se suivent dans une phrase, la reprise ou l'omission de ce pronom dépend généralement du lien qui existe entre les actions évoquées par les verbes. De façon générale, plus le lien entre les verbes est étroit, moins on sentira le besoin de répéter le pronom.


 Dans la phrase initiale de ce fil, moi je répèterais  :  _Je vous remercie, et j'attends_.
À mon avis, il y a peu de lien entre les deux verbes. Il n'y a pas enchaînement d'actions.

Je le répéterais aussi dans cette phrase :  _Je suis allé et j'ai commencé. _
À moins d'aimer le son _é/é/é _de_ all*é *et ai... _

D'accord avec le commentaire de Punky Zoé, pour ce qui est de : _ Ils  s'installèrent et (ils) brûlèrent._
Et je préfère aussi l'option a) - plus fluide - du post 16.


----------



## Nondescript1986

If I wanted to say, "The dog saw a black cat and chased it," Do I have to repeat il in the second part of the sentence or is " Le chien a vu un chat noir et l'a chassé." correct?


----------



## midoan

Correct !
_Le chien a vu un chat noir et l'a chassé / poursuivi_.

L'utilisation du pronom _il_ n'est pas nécessaire, mais reste possible, bien sûr.

Michel


----------



## Maître Capello

You have the choice – you may repeat the subject with a pronoun or omit it:

_Le chien a vu un chat noir et l'a poursuivi._ 
_Le chien a vu un chat noir et *il* l'a poursuivi._ ​
PS – Beware of the false friend. _Chasser_ means "to hunt" or "to drive away", not "to chase", which should be translated as _poursuivre_ as suggested by midoan.


----------



## Susan2714

Bonjour,
J'essaie de trouver une réponse à la question suivante:

Quand il y a une séries d'actions par un seule sujet, est-ce qu'il faut répéter le sujet?  Par exemple:

Elle pose des questions et écoute les réponses.  OU:  Elle pose des questions et elle écoute les réponses.
Il fait des courses et rentre chez moi.  OU:  Il fait des courses et rentre chez lui.

Y a-t-il une règle pour de telles phrases?  Merci bien.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles, suivant le degré d'insistance que l'on souhaite exprimer pour cet enchaînement d'actions.

Dans le cas de la répétition, voir par exemple le célèbre poème "Déjeuner du matin" de Jacques Prévert.


----------



## CNPCC

Peut-on dire:
1- " je vais manger et sortir"
2- " je vais manger et vais sortir"
Et pourquoi?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est possible de ne répéter que l'auxiliaire, mais ce n'est généralement pas très naturel :

_*Je* vais manger et sortir._ 

_*Je* vais manger et vais sortir._  (correct, mais peu naturel)

_*Je* vais manger et *je* vais sortir._ 
Voir aussi FR: phrases coordonnées aux temps composés - répétition du sujet et de l'auxiliaire.


----------



## D845

Hi everybody!

In French one can say things like:

Il mange et boit
Tu dors et ronfles

wihout forcefully repeating the subject pronoun.
I was wondering whether this can be done also in interrogative contexts, with inversion.

Mange-t-il et boit?
Dors-tu et ronfles?

Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

You must repeat the pronoun in that case:

_Mange-t-il et boit-il ?
Dors-tu et ronfles-tu ?_


----------



## snarkhunter

... or I believe one may also have the personal pronoun applied to the last verb only:

_Mange et boit-il ?
Dors et ronfles-tu ?_

But it just won't work the other way around.


----------



## D845

Really? How interesting! This language is just so crazy difficult... 
But are you sure that can be said? I've never heard that in real life, actually.


----------



## Maître Capello

Not repeating the subject pronoun in questions with subject-verb inversion sounds odd to me. I would never say such a thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## D845

Thanks for your alternate judgement! Perhaps different regional varieties show a different behaviour? I see that you are from Suisse Romande, while Snarkhunter is from the Paris area... Could that matter? Anyone has some more judgements on this?


----------



## Maître Capello

Let the other French natives chime in, but I don't believe there are any regional differences about that particular point.

Anyway, in regular speech most people would rather use _est-ce que_ instead of subject-verb inversion, in which case you certainly have the choice :

_Est-ce qu'il mange et boit ?
Est-ce qu'il mange et qu'il boit ?
Est-ce qu'il mange et est-ce qu'il boit ?_


----------



## Locape

I don't think either there's any regional differences, I've never seen or used 'mange et boit-il' even in writing or formal language.


----------



## Bezoard

As another Parisian,  I strongly disagree with Snarkhunter's suggestion. In
_Mange et boit-il ?
Dors et ronfles-tu ?
"mange" _and_ "dors" _would be confused with imperative.
I would not swear that you could not find this odd construction somewhere but I have no recollection of having seen or heard it.


----------

